# PULHES



## Misfit900904 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello,

I have been informed that my PULHES score needed to be a 111221 if I wish to apply for the U.S. Army Ranger program or Opt 40. Keep in mind I do not know what the abbreviation (PULHES) actually means. The recruiter I spoke with said if I were to enlist I would do a physical at meps and that's where I would get the score from. Now to add on I have not made any commitments to joining the Army yet I am just balancing out my options trying to figure if I am even eligible. I stated in my intro that I am color blind I also mentioned this to the recruiter and that's when he flat out told me about the PULHES score being the final factor in all this. Does anyone have any guidance on this? If it is possible and the recruiter is telling the truth how bad will my color blindness effect my performance? Is it possible that soldiers lives will be at risk? I don't want to be the final factor of someone else's life if I can mitigate it and not make commitments to something that demands more then what I can actually provide.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 13, 2015)

So, the recruiter threw an acronym at you that you didn't understand (completely understandable; military folk and goverment employees forget most people don't understand GOVSPEAK) and you didn't ask him to explain what he meant?

May I suggest a prayer to St. Google?  The good saint knows all.


----------



## Misfit900904 (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you. Also he threw so much at me I didn't where to start with questions aside from what's elite and how can I enlist into it. Now that have had your guidance I looked it up. Now my other question was color blindness! For the operators with experience in this field what is their opinion on it! Is it safe? Would they go to war with someone who is? Is the recruiter just feeding me lies to get his quota and then i get something I wont like?


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 13, 2015)

See PM's post again for your answer.  This has been addressed multiple times on this forum.


----------



## Misfit900904 (Apr 13, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> See PM's post again for your answer.  This has been addressed multiple times on this forum.


This is a little off subject an all. I see it says civil affairs below your name. The recruiter did mention that. He referred me to sorbrecruiting website. It sounds interesting after looking at it. Would you mind me asking how the job is? Is it a good and recommended job? Or should I go to another forum for that question. I know it has a forum for civil affairs as well I just figured since I noticed your name I would ask.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 13, 2015)

One mod already said it nicely, use the search function. 

Now for my questions:
Why do you have 2 different ages posted on your profile, 24 and 26?
If you hate going to school, why are you even looking at military specialties that require enormous amounts of school time?
If you are not a super strong swimmer, and it appears you have no desire to get better, why would you even think of an SOF MOS?
What is your real motivation for joining an SOF unit?  Not the bullshit you spouted on your profile that smells like smoke being blown up someone's skirt, and smells like a pasture.
Why in God's name did you not read anything on this site before posting inane blatherings about unresearched hearsay from a friend's brother's cousin who failed out of an A&S course?
What do you bring to the table to make a Team better, you don't just get trained and "poof" you are a true member of the unit, you just begin learning after graduating training, and you better have something you can give as you are taking knowledge from the seasoned guys.
What's your backup plan?
Were you ever diagnosed with ADD/ADHD?

Now for some hard truths:
Colorblindness is a disqualifier.
I would not want you on my Team if you are a weak swimmer.
You appear to be way too needy to be a productive member of an SOF unit.
What your Grandfather did or did not do has no bearing on what you do, unless you are a Rockefeller or a Kennedy or a DuPont or a Helmsley or a Trump etc.  and that doesn't count for shit in the military. Bo Gritz's son was thrown out of the SF Regiment.
If you don't want it enough, you will fail, and if you want it too much, you will fail.  What's your balancing point?


----------



## Misfit900904 (Apr 13, 2015)

x SF med said:


> One mod already said it nicely, use the search function.
> 
> Now for my questions:
> Why do you have 2 different ages posted on your profile, 24 and 26?
> ...



Typo on the age. I am 26 i did not pay attention to that. Also I didn't know elite jobs would require enormous amounts of schooling. I thought that would be an officer's thing which is why i am here for any information i can gain. Also motivation for joining an SOF unit is to not fall into a military life style of where someone is always spoon feeding me and always breathing down my neck. From what i have been told is that the SOF community allows its members to actually think and make decisions rather then be told and and reviewed every step of the way. I have been to college with some veterans who were going to school with me who told me that if i were to enlist don't be a "grunt". They informed that the conventional side teaches you things to become a good leader after learning to follow however the bullshit and micro-management as they called it is not something i look forward to.  As far as swimming goes i know it sounds like I'm an iron duck an all but I'm actually not that bad and i know talk is cheap i am just not someone who has had the opportunity to do rescue diver swimming type of stuff or whatever it is that these guys do. I was not trying to impose my grandfather's accomplishments as something to gain recognition its just something that i take an interest to which is what lead me to finally deciding to try this out or at least hope to. Self improvement is something i try to do every day i feel personally that i could bring my attitude and willingness to learn (Just not college as i stated) for something better. If i feel the military can suit me right which i am hoping it can i would like to hang around and be the one who can make a difference on matters. Thats my reason wether you believe it or not. No i have been diagnosed with either ADD or ADHD. Backup Plan is to move up from where I am right now is the most logical thing to do. Lastly, thank you for telling me in a truthful manner that color blindness is a disqualifying factor maybe just for this i still have time to do research on other opportunities. This is random, though you may not care my friend didn't fail. He actually came home for his vacation time and stated he couldn't tell anyone in detail what he did due to him signing a privacy agreement. He said he was selected to attend "ITC" at a later date after making it through.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 13, 2015)

Misfit900904 said:


> this whole unreadable bucket of fail .



Misfit - you are so woefully misinformed and delusional that you need to just crawl back under your rock.

3rd and last iteration of this statement - DO SOME FUCKING RESEARCH.  You say you don't want to be spoonfed, but then ask to be spoonfed.  You've been told that the information is all here, but you refuse to look for it.

Now, you do need to go back to school and learn basic English grammar, usage, puntuation and capitalization.  Your Babbling run-on monologue made my fucking eyes bleed.  See how I did that, spaces between paragraphs?  Also, the paragraphs are building on the theme that started, but are separate fully contained thoughts.

If it seems like I'm picking on you and being mean, well, I probably am. Because everything you've asked has been answered, and things are unreadable.  You are incredibly naïve for a 26 year old male looking to join the Special Operations Community, were you to join in the near future, you would be chewed up and spit out like rancid bacon fat.

IMOO, your friend lied to you about ITC.
Something else you should know - we have Officer and NCO members here who are or have  attended or been  instructors at every course in the military you can imagine.  And the I signed an NDA, but I'm going someplace later is a ubiquitous POSER line for somebody who is not proud of their actual service.

Go do research, here and on other sites, before you spout off any more.  I will put that in simple terms for you, STFU read and form cogent well though out questions before posting again.   And, you damn well better use proper English construction, grammar and capitalization when you post.

If you even think about the excuse, "I'm typing on my phone, I can't help it," realize that the maximum effective range of an excuse is zero meters but the blast radius could encompass your entire military career.  Attention to detail, self reliance and professionalism in speech, appearance and action are keys to being taken seriously, in the civilian world and especially in the military.

If you post anything in the next 5 days, you will be warned.


----------

